# Gym / Weight Lifting / Cardio etc.



## LewisH (Feb 16, 2015)

How many of you guys and girls do some sort of fitness training?

I am currently training and bulking up to be in a position to do my first ever competition next year in a Men's Physique category.

I currently lift 5 times a week and each session lasts around an hour to hour and a half.

My current calorie intake is 3200 with a split of 40p/40c/20f.

Let me know what you do?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cardio 4 nights a week, weights at the weekend. PB of 120KG deadlift one rep max

Diets all over the shop at the moment purely because I cba.

Otherwise I'm on a high protein (oi oi) low carb diet

J
xx


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't forget that rest is as important as lifting. I normally go to the gym 5 times a week. Mostly free weights. Don't bother with cardio as I cycle to work which is a 12 mile round trip. I normally work on a max of two muscles a day spending around an hour to an hour fifteen a session. If you're working to a particular goal (size, definition) you need to make sure your diet is on point otherwise it'll take you longer to reach your goals. Good luck.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Gym 3 times a weeks on weights but I mix my workouts up, never do same thing 2 weeks in a row, i like to mix in cross fit with a 300 workout, etc. For cardio I cycle, Jog, play footie, bag work. not enough days in the week to do it all as I try to have rest days too.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

For the past 2 years I was in the gym every morning five days a week at the office and went from 80kg to 110kg. Since working from home I've taken a long rest and am now missing it.

PB's were 160kg bench press / 220kg squat rack / 320kg leg press / 220kg deadlift / 120kg overhead press.

Got to the stage of not progressing any further which is when the working from home option came up.

I took it too seriously with measuring food out etc, if I go back to it I'll be far more relaxed.

Defiantly get as much sleep as possible as its when you grow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I went to the gym for around 6 years, first few years 3 x wk doing full body workouts, then last few years 4 x wk following a split, sorting the diet was always a problem for me, I don't eat that much but have never really been a skinny guy. Best I ever got my bodyfat was to 11% and that was years ago. I sort of gave up the gym in feb after never really missing a workout session in all they years but as I still pay for it I plan to start back, probably on Monday :lol: Does anyone have any good websites that really teach you what to eat and when? I did always take a gram of protein per lb bodyweight it was really getting enough good carbs that I struggled with. Since feb I have lost about a stone and tbh it feels like it was a majority of the muscle I had made, I am hoping muscle memory comes into play.


----------



## LewisH (Feb 16, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> I went to the gym for around 6 years, first few years 3 x wk doing full body workouts, then last few years 4 x wk following a split, sorting the diet was always a problem for me, I don't eat that much but have never really been a skinny guy. Best I ever got my bodyfat was to 11% and that was years ago. I sort of gave up the gym in feb after never really missing a workout session in all they years but as I still pay for it I plan to start back, probably on Monday :lol: Does anyone have any good websites that really teach you what to eat and when? I did always take a gram of protein per lb bodyweight it was really getting enough good carbs that I struggled with. Since feb I have lost about a stone and tbh it feels like it was a majority of the muscle I had made, I am hoping muscle memory comes into play.


I follow the rule of 40/40/20 ratio.

Work out how many calories you need to cut or bulk, divide it by the ratios, the divide your protein by 4(calories per gram), same for carbs but do 9 for fats.

this will give you your grams of each you need.

example.

3000 calorie diet
1200p/1200c/600f
divide by 4/4/9
Grams required are 300p/300c/67f


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a really expensive home gym.

I've had it about a year, it's still in all the boxes and shrink wrapping in the garage. I look at it about 3-4times a week and think i'll set it up, but as yet nothing has happened. Doesn't matter how long i look and stare at it, I'm really not feeling or seeing any benefit at all.

And its true.. I'm not making it up.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I have a really expensive home gym.
> 
> I've had it about a year, it's still in all the boxes and shrink wrapping in the garage. I look at it about 3-4times a week and think i'll set it up, but as yet nothing has happened. Doesn't matter how long i look and stare at it, I'm really not feeling or seeing any benefit at all.
> 
> And its true.. I'm not making it up.


Ship it over, please


----------



## LewisH (Feb 16, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I have a really expensive home gym.
> 
> I've had it about a year, it's still in all the boxes and shrink wrapping in the garage. I look at it about 3-4times a week and think i'll set it up, but as yet nothing has happened. Doesn't matter how long i look and stare at it, I'm really not feeling or seeing any benefit at all.
> 
> And its true.. I'm not making it up.


Ill have it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LewisH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I have a really expensive home gym.
> ...


Sorry, I spoke first :wink:



> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol... i'll take a picture later.
but it just doesn't work. I've spent hours in the garage and it doesn't improve me...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I've spent hours in the garage and it doesn't improve me...


Neither does it with me. I have to put in hard work; usually two hours of a good workout :roll: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2 hours - i don't even masticate for that long in a day!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I spent 10 years training in Mixed Martial Arts and Russian *****, didn't lift much during that time, more functional strength and core training, explosive movements, etc... got injured, got old, but am getting back into shape now. Lift 5 times a week, 40 minute sessions, heavy loads, minimal breaks, grouped muscle days, I can't lose over an hour of my life a day in the gym, I just get in an hammer it all out, feeling strong now though and maybe back to BJJ soon to complement.

Diet is clean during the week, usually 225g Protein, 150g carbs, 80g fats (mainly coconut oil, avocado, nuts, etc)

Weekends are off-days, maybe a 5K run and a swim, but other than that I try to get some purging in as its good for the mental state! (and replenishes glycogen stores)


----------

